# Date de garantie site Apple introuvable



## muhyidin (20 Octobre 2011)

Salut

Chose curieuse. J'ai acheté un iPad 2 d'occasion qui était encore sous blister. J'ai voulu vérifié la date de fin de garantie sur le site d'Apple et celui ci est incapable de la déterminer. J'ai eu beaucoup d'appareils Apple car je suis utilisateur depuis de nombreuses années et c'est la première fois que je rencontre ce problème. Quelqu'un aurait une idée ?


----------



## Sly54 (20 Octobre 2011)

Bonjour,

Il avait une facture ton iPad tout neuf d'occasion ?


----------



## muhyidin (21 Octobre 2011)

Bon réponse toute simple. Il n'était pas encore répertorié sur le site et ce matin c'est mis à jour. Il s'agissait d'un cadeau suite à un jeu donc la date de garantie doit certainement débuter à partir de l'activation. 19 octobre 2012 donc


----------

